# How much should i feed my sulcata?



## caknarr13

I know what to feed him but I want to make sure I am not over/under feeding them. I have 2 that are one year old, 1 that is 3 years old and 1 that is 9years old that weighs 30 pounds. They have been doing well and growing good I just want to make sure I'm doing things correctly. They have hay available at all times. Greens once every other day, tortoise pellets once a day and pumpkin once a week.


----------



## Thalatte

Do they eat the hay?


----------



## caknarr13

Yes they do eat the hay. I have seen them eat it.


----------



## Thalatte

What you feeding is fine.
I try to always have some form of food available in their bowls so they can graze all day.


----------



## Dizisdalife

caknarr13 said:


> I know what to feed him but I want to make sure I am not over/under feeding them. I have 2 that are one year old, 1 that is 3 years old and 1 that is 9years old that weighs 30 pounds. They have been doing well and growing good I just want to make sure I'm doing things correctly. They have hay available at all times. Greens once every other day, tortoise pellets once a day and pumpkin once a week.



The general rule I have seen several times is that they eat a pile of greens about as big as they are. I have done that, measured it out, weighed it on my cooking scale, watched them eat, and found that it comes out to 1% to 5% of their body weight. It depends on the mix of greens in the bowl. Pieces of opuntia cactus weigh more than dandelion leaves. Once I read on the Mazuri website (or product label) to feed from 2% to 4% of their body weight. When I feed Mazuri that is about what my tortoise eats. I did this to help me estimate how much food I need to have on hand to feed my tortoise and to be efficient in my feeding.


----------



## cemmons12

Someone once told me to feed them as much as they want for 20-30 minutes. Don't know if that's good or not, but I don't think its a bad place to start. And my sully Cooper eats Timothy Hay, he started eating it when he was around a year old if memory serves me.


----------



## Arizona Sulcata

Sulcatas won't over eat. Very very rare to the point I've never given it a second thought. I like mine to always have food. They eat when they are hungry and stop when full. Simple as that.


----------



## arotester

Arizona Sulcata said:


> They eat when they are hungry and stop when full. Simple as that.



Yup it's really simple and no need to worry weighing the food too


----------



## caknarr13

Good to know. I have always had food available but didnt know if that was a good idea until know,


----------

